# My GF's thoughts of me



## Battou (Oct 5, 2008)

Bigger here
Not sure if it's a good thing or a bad thing :lmao:


She was planning on giving that thing to my neice, when she was looking for a place to put it down for a little wile before we left I pointed to the computer chair. She set him down and then sais Oooh, then proceeded to push him in, gave him a cup of coffee and a cigerette and looks at me with this grin on her face. So I cleaned up the desk a bit and took this.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 5, 2008)

Love it!! What a riot! (And you have to admire its taste in what it's viewing onscreen too, right?)


----------



## Battou (Oct 5, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Love it!! What a riot! (And you have to admire its taste in what it's viewing onscreen too, right?)



Yeah, I was mid process on This one when she came over. I have a tendancy to drop what I am doing when she is around, that had been sitting there for several hours, I think the bumping of the desk and disengaging the screen saver and seeing that is what inspired her.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 5, 2008)

Battou said:


> I have a tendancy to drop what I am doing when she is around


Good man!!


----------



## Battou (Oct 5, 2008)

Link to larger file added



Antarctican said:


> Good man!!



 She tells me I love my camera more than I do her, but I beg to differ...literally


----------



## Overread (Oct 5, 2008)

Dear powers its huge!



oh and there is a largish bear in your chair


----------



## Battou (Oct 5, 2008)

:lmao: I'm not sure if you are referring to the bird or the bird catcher on me camera.


as for the bear, we did take it down to give to my neice (7)....it's as tall as she is and she loves it.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 5, 2008)

Battou said:


> I beg ...literally


I repeat, good man!


----------



## Battou (Oct 5, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I repeat, good man!



:lmao:


----------



## scubabear6 (Oct 5, 2008)

Great Photo!!! It could have been worse she could have put Eyore in your chair. LOL


----------



## Battou (Oct 5, 2008)

scubabear6 said:


> Great Photo!!! It could have been worse she could have put Eyore in your chair. LOL



 Yeah, that would be a little awkward


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh dear! That "largish bear" might easily kill your niece should it fall over and onto her! :shock: But to my mind, it is very "normal" that stuffed toys live and take over things and do things with what actually belongs to us humans and all that. Happens in my family all the time! No kidding!!!


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Oct 6, 2008)

The bear looks cuddly infront of the PC. This is actually a very nice shot. The camera on the table looks good too. Hehehe.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol! Great great!


----------



## Miranda (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice.Looks like it should have an lolcats caption.hehe


----------



## Battou (Oct 9, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Oh dear! That "largish bear" might easily kill your niece should it fall over and onto her! :shock: But to my mind, it is very "normal" that stuffed toys live and take over things and do things with what actually belongs to us humans and all that. Happens in my family all the time! No kidding!!!



lol nah, that bear does not have the weight to hurt a fly, My neice carried it all over the house the day she got it. She wanted it to go out and jump on the trampolene with her even :lmao:


youbetcha1018 said:


> The bear looks cuddly infront of the PC. This is actually a very nice shot. The camera on the table looks good too. Hehehe.


That camera on the desk is the same camera and lens used to capture the image on the screen, It is a beautiful old warbird that camera.

That bear had to be the softest bear I have ever held, so yeah, he definately has a cuddly factor to him. Now that I think about it...I am a cuddling kind of person, one of the thinks my GF likes about me.



Alex_B said:


> Lol! Great great!



Thanks


Miranda said:


> Nice.Looks like it should have an lolcats caption.hehe



:lmao: Nah, I don't believe so, I like it as is


----------



## Overread (Oct 9, 2008)

but but -  that post was there before 2:17pm today!
I should know I remember reading it!

and yet now its appeared and its new -- something is very very wrong

am I seeing into the future is posts?


----------



## Battou (Oct 9, 2008)

Overread said:


> but but -  that post was there before 2:17pm today!
> I should know I remember reading it!
> 
> and yet now its appeared and its new -- something is very very wrong
> ...



It's a tactic I call an "Invisable Double Post", I repete what I last said and delete original for the sake of bumping as opposed back to back posting.

Only mods and admins are any the wiser


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 9, 2008)

almost looks like there is a computer desk in front of another computer desk

hmm and I see you use Havoline motor oil


----------



## Battou (Oct 11, 2008)

Lol, yeah, double desk layout for added space


----------



## Lyncca (Oct 15, 2008)

Cute and nice freakin lens!


----------



## Battou (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2008)

I still like this picture and feel the need to bump it.


----------



## hollyqie1984 (Dec 11, 2008)

i like this bear lovely plush toy.

you sent it to your gf?


----------



## Battou (Dec 13, 2008)

hollyqie1984 said:


> i like this bear lovely plush toy.
> 
> you sent it to your gf?



No, She owned the bear prior to our getting together, She decided she would give it to my neice.


----------



## TWoods450 (Dec 14, 2008)

ummm, I think it time for a new computer.


----------



## Battou (Dec 14, 2008)

TWoods450 said:


> ummm, I think it time for a new computer.



Nooooo, seriously that computer works far better and faster than the computer half it's age I use at work. The only thing that sucks is my OS can't run Photoshop, other than that, the computer seen in the picture is just better.


----------



## jane.aidan (Dec 18, 2008)

Your girlfriend is so funny... :lmao:


----------



## Battou (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes she is


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 18, 2008)

Why does the teddy bear not post in the thread of boredom?


----------



## Battou (Dec 18, 2008)

Because the poor guy has no internet access at that computer.

Additionally, I noted what was on the moniter in Post #3.


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 18, 2008)

Which post #3?


----------



## Battou (Dec 18, 2008)

#3 in this thread.


----------



## jasonkt (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmm I thought I had seen this before too, but I have a tendency to not believe myself when I think things like that.  

Anyway, good shot!  If I didn't say so last time...


----------



## kundalini (Dec 19, 2008)

*



			My GF's thoughts of me
		
Click to expand...

*And we should disagree to a known associate because..........





:lmao:


----------



## Battou (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks again guys.


----------

